# Tracing 15h gelding



## Redroan14 (28 December 2014)

Tracing history.

I'm looking for the history on a 15 hand welsh cross, 12 year old (details on passport). Passport wasn't issued until June 2014 name registered on it was Grieveson, Forest Lodge, Westcroft Road, Forest Hall, NEWCASTLE UPON TYNE, NE12 9JU. I have tried contacting but haven't received a reply . His passport doesn't really tell me anything about him. He is named as Red (could have been named something else) and he is chestnut with white flickers in his coat so could be a chestnut roan.  

History from what I have been told.
Grieveson registered passport June 2014 who either just registered him or sold him on at the end June 2014, he was then in west Yorkshire until the end of July until he was sold too a lady in Lincolnshire who I bought him off. I have asked for the contact details of this person but they were destroyed when I bought him and she couldn't remember the persons details.

He is excellent to hack, not scared of anything, very green with his schooling as he is used pacing from have been told. He is brilliant to do on the ground, I cant really fault him. I just would like to know his history if possible.


----------



## Redroan14 (3 February 2015)

He may have gone through York sales in June 2014 by the above people on his passport. They don't appear to give descriptions of what they sell like other dealers do in the cat. 

He is safest horse out , hacks out in all weathers.  He was full of worms when I purchased him and he is now back to normal with a lot of hard work over the winter.  He is also now not eating like his never been fed.  He loves being out but also loves coming in. He has been treated well somewhere. Loves attention, loves to make his own bed, loves to role and absolutely loves being worked.

Any ideas on how to trace him would be good..


----------

